

Ask HN: Suppose you created a new data structure - Rinum

Is there a way to monetize it?
======
wx77
Perhaps if you were able to leverage it into performing tasks that the
specific data structure excels at where other things don't.

I'm kind of thinking along the lines of google's BigTable and Mapreduce but
that isn't exactly the same.

------
horfthorft
Document its pros and cons well (advertisement), make an easy-to-use library
with a clear interface (product), spread the word to the target audience
(marketing), and then monetize the _publicity_, not the data structure itself.

